# I found some great HTC Sensation Wallpapers



## openandroidmove

With my current focus of Android being on the hard work of developers/themers and all that is in between, I was surprised to see so little posts in the Sensation section. I thought some of you guys might be interested in some very beautiful Sensation wallpapers that a creators sigeltek and AZ2ENVY put together. You can check out a preview of both HERE and HERE. I hope you guys find their work enjoyable.


----------



## shay d. life

Thanks for bringing something to the table. You are quite correct, this section gets no action. Could be the lack of development or something.


----------



## SyNiK4L

wow looks like i need an htc phone to use these, or be pretty lame for putting them on a moto non sense phone lol. but they r still really cool pictures.


----------



## Klash

They look really beautiful. O=


----------

